# Two new finds...For the noob



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Wandering in my favorite stream side bottle dump, I found a few bottles, other than a few cobalt Bromo-Seltzer bottles, I found these two and a rather interesting fragment of a porcelain piece (worthless, but opens my eyes big-time)

 First photos are of an Ale bottle from CH Evans in Hudson, NY..again please excuse ALL these photos since they are from a Cell, not from my camera thats in the shop...


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

pic 2


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

pic 3


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

This next bottle, has no markings to speak of, however it feels very heavy and the outside glass feels very odd and strangely textured...who knows..

 Off centered base


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

pic 2


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

sorry here it is...


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Lastly I stumbled upon a fragment of fine china, from the Belleek co. and according to the stamp, it dates to the mid 1800's. Make me think that may be some whole pieces, including some possible tableware..


----------



## jbeeks10 (Aug 9, 2010)

neat! what state is this stream in?


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

NY


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Drew,

 Welcome to these parts & thanks for bringing the C.H. Evans Ale. I would suspect yours is one of their last bottles, before Prohibition.

 Here's ole Cornelius' house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Architecturally and historically the Cornelius H. Evans House imparts to Hudson a significant aspect of the city's identity. Built in 1861, the brick and sandstone dwelling represents the achievements of the Evans family, the entrepreneurs behind one of the city's major 19th century industries. Situated in Hudson's commercial downtown, the structure is a well-preserved asset to the visual character of the city...

 In 1836 businessman Robert Evans purchased a brewing company with branches in Hudson and New York City that had been established in 1796 by George Robinson. Under Evans' direction, the enterprise quadrupled in business with the result that by the middle of the 19th century the Evans family was firmly entrenched in the economic life of the city. Educated at the local public school, the Hudson Academy and Bradbury's Private School, Cornelius Evans (1841-1902) at 19 joined his father's company as a clerk, rising to corporate member in 1865. Upon the death of his father in 1868, Cornelius purchased the entire family interest in the brewery and formed C. H. Evans & Company, dissolved ten years later when his partner retired and he assumed complete control. Under Cornelius Evans' direction the brewery thrived to such an extent that in 1889 Evans opened a bottling works as an adjunct to the firm. The firm's specialty during this period was "Evans India Pale Ale," billed in a contemporary advertisement as a brew "than which no purer, more delicate, health-giving, and invigorating preparation from malt and hops can be found." By 1890 the brewery's response to demand for its products had necessitated doubling the capacity of the bottling works.
 The business acumen of Robert and Cornelius Evans placed the family among the financial, social and political leadership of Hudson. A Trustee of the Hudson City Savings Institution, Cornelius succeeded his father as a director of the National Hudson City Bank, and was elected Mayor of the city, serving in 1872-1874 and again in 1876-1878." From.

 Here's a label that might have originally graced your bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "The CH Evans name was taken over by Barmann after the Evans Brewery closed in Hudson NY(*). See this C H   Evans Ale label, it states "Brewed by Peter Barmann Brewery, Kingston New York". From.

 Evans won an award for brewing at the 1876 Centennial Exhibition. "1640. C. H. Evans & Co., Hudson, N. Y., U. S. PRESENT-USE ALE. Commended for perfection in color and brightness, excellence in taste and aroma." From.

 The fourth generation of Evans are still brewing @ The Spotty Dog in Hudson.


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the knowledgeable info surface...the more you talk about it, I want the beer instead of the bottle..lol


----------

